
  Domain Tasting Goes Sour: ICANN Will No Longer Issue Registration Refunds - nickb
http://www.dotsauce.com/2008/01/29/the-end-of-domain-tasting/
======
tlrobinson
Excellent! +1 for ICANN.

------
Hexstream
Better late than never!

------
imsteve
Haha, gotcha good spamming suckers.

------
ashu
great news! ICANN++

